# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  macaw γενικες ερωτησεις....

## τιμος

καλησπερα μετα απο καιρο  :Happy: 

εδω θα γραφω κατα καιρους διαφορες αποριες που μπορει να μου διμιουργηθουν για τους macaw.

1)εχω σκοπο οταν με το  καλο τον αγορασω να εχω το κλουβι του στην κρεβατοκαμαρα που ειναι μονωμενη(εκει εχω τα ντραμς)για να μην ενοχλει τους γειτονες και να τον μετακινω σε αλλο δωματιο οταν τα χρησιμοποιω,για να μην στρεσαρεται.σκεφτομαι σωστα?με ενα ραδιοφωνο θα ειναι απασχολημενος οταν δεν θα ειμαι σπιτι, η μηπως το οτι λογω μονωσης θα ειναι απομονωμενος απο τον εξω κοσμο(παραθυρο εχω)και θα του δημιουργησει αλλα προβληματα?

2)διαβασα οτι παιρνουν μια συγκεκριμενη θεση οταν ειναι να κανουν την αναγκη τους(  ::  )και οτι προλαβαινω να το μετακινησω σε καποιο μερος που θα εχω στρωσει με εφημεριδες.ετσι με τον καιρο και με καταλληλες ανταμοιβες(χαδια,αγαπημενη τροφη)θα μαθει να χρησιμοποιει τον χωρο αυτον ως τουαλετα.ειναι σωστο αυτο?

----------

